# Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12 welchen für Radiator



## Pixekgod (25. November 2013)

*Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12 welchen für Radiator*

Welchen Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12 sollte man für einen Radiator nehmen 
800U/min
1300U/min
1900U/min
2400U/min 

ich würde ja den 800U/min nehmen da es ja auch leise bleiben soll.
nur wird er ausreichen


----------



## Joselman (25. November 2013)

*AW: Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12 welchen für Radiator*

Ich habe 1.300er und 1.200er auf meinen Radis (360er 45mm und 240er 60mm). Über eine Lüftersteuerung lasse ich aber alle mit 800u/min laufen. 600u/min geht auch wird mir aber etwas zu warm. Kommt natürlich wieder auf die Radiatorfläche usw. an.

Ohne Lüftersteuerung würde ich das nicht machen. Kostet doch auch kein Vermögen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (25. November 2013)

*AW: Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12 welchen für Radiator*

kommt auf die dicke des radis an. für 45mm würde ich den mit 1300rpm, also den B12-2, nehmen


----------



## Pixekgod (25. November 2013)

*AW: Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12 welchen für Radiator*

ist ein 480 radi 50mm dick wollte sie  in pull Richtung einbauen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. November 2013)

*AW: Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12 welchen für Radiator*

Die eLoop sind nicht geeignet für Push / Pull, da sich der Luftstrom der auf den Pull Lüfter auftrifft so ungünstig verhält das er zu laut wird. 
Die eLoop kann und sollte man nur in Push verwenden, sie sind eigentlich auch nur als Gehäuselüfter konsipiert worden, 
wo frei die Luft ungehindert bewegt werden kann.


----------



## Pixekgod (25. November 2013)

*AW: Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12 welchen für Radiator*

ok welche 120er lüfter würdest du für Radiatoren empfehlen 
sollte leise sein


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. November 2013)

*AW: Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12 welchen für Radiator*

nb blacksilent pro zB


----------



## Xylezz (25. November 2013)

*AW: Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12 welchen für Radiator*

Die eLoops sind top für Radiatoren. Aber, wie bereits erwähnt, nur Push. Aber das sie nur als Gehäuselüfter konzipiert worden ist quatsch. Der hohe Luftdruck der eLoops ist gerade für Radiatoren perfekt.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. November 2013)

*AW: Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12 welchen für Radiator*

Ein eloop wird laut sobald man näher als 1cm am den Radiatorlamellen ran kommt, das habe ich selber schon getestet und für sehr nervig empfunden, daher empfehle ich keine eLoops für Radiatoren auch wenn der statische Druck und die Lautstärke sicher gut sind.

Ich würde dir die Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-2 empfehlen 1400RPM aber immer noch sehr leise.
Der statische Luftdruck der für Radiatoren wichtig ist ist hier auch recht ordentlich.

Wenn dir diese nicht gefallen Scythe GentleTyphoon wären auch noch sehr gut für Radiatoren geeignet.


----------



## L-man (29. November 2013)

*AW: Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12 welchen für Radiator*

da die Regelbarkeit der NB Black Silent Pro absolut mangelhat ist würde ich auf jeden Fall eine Nummer langsamer nehmen. Die PL-2 fand ich zu schnell und bei den niedrigst möglichen Drehzahlen von 750-800U/min waren bei etwa 50% meiner 6 Stück ein Lagergeräusch deutlich und nervend vernehmbar.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (29. November 2013)

*AW: Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12 welchen für Radiator*

Bei ca 1000 - 1100 RPM hatte ich noch keine Probleme, weder Lagergeräusche noch sonstiges.
Klar kann er auch dir PL-1 mit 900RPM nehmen kann / braucht er dann auch nimmer Regeln, was auch Vor oder Nachteile hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2013)

*AW: Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12 welchen für Radiator*

Also ich hab hier vier PL-2 (und nochmal vier PK-2) und die lassen sich alle problemlos auf 400 rpm regeln und das ist dann auch der früheste Moment, wo man das Lager raushört. Selbst wenn man keinen Startboost hat, laufen sie bei ~4 V (-> 500 rpm) zuverlässig an.


----------



## L-man (30. November 2013)

*AW: Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12 welchen für Radiator*

das ist merkwürdeig vieleicht haben die endlich was an den Teilen geändert. Einen PK-2 habe ich auch noch der lässt sich auf 550 U/min herunterregeln der ist dann wirklich leise. Meine sind aber auch technischer Stand vor 1,5 Jahren. An der Steuerung kann es nicht liegen der Heatmaster I kann einen Slipstram 1900 auf 200-250 U/min herunterregeln und anlaufen lassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. November 2013)

*AW: Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12 welchen für Radiator*

Ich wüsste nicht, dass Noiseblocker was geändert hat. Die Technik ist ja eigentlich sogar noch älter und von den Multiframe übernommen.

Deine Steuerung ist da schon ein viel bessere Erklärung. Der Heatmaster 1 reglet bekanntermaßen nicht analog, sondern mittels PWM und da kommt es immer wieder zu Problemen und vor allem zu Geräuschentwicklung, die stromlosen Pausen zu lang werden. Guck mal nach, ob du irgendwo eine Steuerung mit sauberen Spannungen bekommst, die sich soweit runterregeln lässt und ob die Lüfter dann ruhig sind. 600er Bereich sollte man bei Bedarf auch einfach mit 5 V vom Netzteil testen können.


----------



## L-man (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12 welchen für Radiator*

das der Hetamaster so regelt ist bekannt, das kann zwar zu geräuschen führen, aber auch zu einem höheren Regelbereich und besseren Anlaufen. Die Geräusche die die PWM Regelung macht und Lagerschleifen kann man aber durchaus unterscheiden.


----------



## Eikju (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12 welchen für Radiator*

Wichtig ist bei Radiatoren, dass der Lüfter viel Druck aufbaut. Schließlich muss die Luft durch die Lamellen "gepresst" werden. Luftförderleistung benötigt man hingegen für Frischluftzufuhr (z. B. vorne im Gehäuse).


----------



## Uter (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12 welchen für Radiator*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht, dass Noiseblocker was geändert hat. Die Technik ist ja eigentlich sogar noch älter und von den Multiframe übernommen.


 Die Lager sind inzwischen die der eLoop. (Bzw. waren es schon kurz bevor die eLoop raus kamen.)



L-man schrieb:


> das der Hetamaster so regelt ist bekannt, das kann zwar zu geräuschen führen, aber auch zu einem höheren Regelbereich und besseren Anlaufen.


 ... es kann aber auch (zumindest theoretisch) zu einem kleineren Regelbereich, schlechterem Anlaufen, mehr Vibrationen und einer erhöhten Belastung für das Lager führen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12 welchen für Radiator*

Hmm. Weißt du, woran man alte neue BS-Pros unterscheiden kann?


----------



## Uter (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12 welchen für Radiator*

Afaik steht auf der Verpackung Nano-SLI (2) Lager, wobei man sich da natürlich nicht ganz sicher sein kann, dass die neuen Verpackungen genau zeitgleich mit den neuen Lüftern gekommen sind. 
Die eLoop kann man ähnlich wie Enermax-Lüfter öffnen. Vermutlich (!) müsste das auch mit den neuen BSP gehen. Wenn du es riskieren willst, dann wär ein Bild vom Innenbereich sehr interessant. 

@ topic:
Wenn man die Lüfter regeln kann, dann sind hochwertige Lüfter mit 1000-1500rpm meist am sinnvollsten, da man so einen großen Regelbereich hat, aber auch noch tief genug runter kommt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12 welchen für Radiator*

Da ich sie aktuell nur zu Testzwecken hier habe, werde ich sie auf alle Fälle nicht gewaltsam öffnen. Aber iirc stand auf der Verpackung auch nichts entsprechendes drauf. Vielleicht habe ich alte erwischt.
Haben die MF ihr Lager behalten und sind damit jetzt insgesamt hochwertiger?


----------



## xeno75 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12 welchen für Radiator*

Meine 2 Jahre alten Black Silent Pro hatten eine schwarze Verpackung und die neuen sind weiß, glaube ich. Vielleicht reicht das als unterschied wenn deine noch eingepackt sind? Ich weiß aber nicht wann das Design geändert wurde und wann die Lager.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12 welchen für Radiator*

Meine Verpackungen sind weiß mit schwarzem Rand, also dann wohl die neuen.
Leise sind sie jedenfalls so oder so, aber man weiß ja gerne, welche Erfahrungen man weiter gibt


----------



## Uter (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12 welchen für Radiator*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Haben die MF ihr Lager behalten und sind damit jetzt insgesamt hochwertiger?


 Nein, sie haben laut Website auch das neue Lager. Welches unterm Strich jetzt besser ist weiß ich auch noch nicht genau. Magnetstabilisierte Lager sind im best case die aktuell besten Lager, entsprechende Langzeitberichte fehlen aber natürlich noch, wobei man bisher auch kaum Kritik am Lager hört (abgesehen von ganz wenigen schlechten Erfahrungen ganz am Anfang, aber davon gab es selbst bei den BQ! Silent Wings USC am Anfang mehr).



xeno75 schrieb:


> Meine 2 Jahre alten Black Silent Pro hatten eine schwarze Verpackung und die neuen sind weiß, glaube ich. Vielleicht reicht das als unterschied wenn deine noch eingepackt sind? Ich weiß aber nicht wann das Design geändert wurde und wann die Lager.


 Afaik wurde erst das Lager, dann die Verpackung geändert. Sicher bin ich aber nicht.


----------

